# WCAU will be in HD...



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

Just to let you Philly guys know, I just spoke to my good friend meteorologist Glenn "Hurricane" Schwartz and asked him when WCAU (NBC10) in Philadelphia will begin to be broadcasting in HD. He told me that they will go HD around September of this year, a few weeks after the Olympics.

Just wanted to pass along this long-awaited news.


----------



## phillyjg12 (Mar 29, 2007)

kw2957 said:


> Just to let you Philly guys know, I just spoke to my good friend meteorologist Glenn "Hurricane" Schwartz and asked him when WCAU (NBC10) in Philadelphia will begin to be broadcasting in HD. He told me that they will go HD around September of this year, a few weeks after the Olympics.
> 
> Just wanted to pass along this long-awaited news.


have no idea what took them so long. they are the only major local news that is not in hd and have stopped watching because of that.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, I've watched KYW and WPVI a few times OTA (local news) and it looks awesome. None of our local stations (Harrisburg/Lancaster) do their local news in HD yet, and when asked recently, all said they have no plans to do so.


----------

